# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Protestat qytetare për rrëzimin e qeverisë Nano

## Albo

Kohet e fundit ne shoqerine shqiptare eshte rritur ndjeshem zeri i qyteterave neper protesta nga me te ndryshmet: protesta spontane neper qytete e fshatra ku mungojne burimet e jetes sic eshte uji i pijshem apo energjia elektrike; protestat e qyteterave te prekur nga gjendja e rende ekonomike si pasoje e rritjes se cmimeve; protestat spontane te studenteve qe lihen ne erresire si pasoje e prerjes se energjise elektrike; protestat e levizjes Mjaft qe proteston kunder qeverise ndaj rritjes se cmimeve ne energjitike dhe telekomunikacion; protestat e fundit qytetare te organizuara nga partite opozitare qe spunton e moren nga tragjedia ne det e 9 Janarit.

E perbashketa e gjithe ketyre protestuesve eshte fajesimi i qeverise Nano per gjendjen e krijuar ne vend. Kerkesa e tyre eshte doreheqja e kryeministrit Nano si pergjegjesi i kesaj gjendje duke i hapur keshtu rrugen ndryshimeve politike ne vend.

Pyetjet qe ju shtrohen per diskutim:

*1. Cilat jane shkaqet e ketyre protestave?
2. A i mbeshtesni ju keto protesta?
3. Perse mbani ate qendrim qe mbani?*

Albo

----------


## ice_storm

Nqs keto protesta i mendoj te drejta patjeter qe PO
por kur merremi me Salen dhe Fatosin nderkohe qe nuk ka drita e uje vallaj jane absurditet per mua.

----------


## KACAKU

Po te numurosh shkaqet e protestave,eshte e sigurte qe edhe sikur ta mbush kete faqe,do kem harruar gjysmat pa permendur.
Patjeter qe i mbeshtes protestat,madje me ka bere pershtypje se si nuk ka protestuar ai popull kohe me pare.
Ne vendet perendimore,me shkakun me minimal qe mund te ekzistoje ngrihen njerezit ne demonstrata e jo te jetojne pa drita,uje,rruge,buke etj.
Populli shqiptar nuk ka rrugezgjidhje tjeter per zgjedhje sipas deshires se tij,te nje qeverie,pasi vota e individit aty nuk luan asnje rol.
Ai popull nuk duhet te presi me,qe problemet e tij ti zgjidhi bota,por duhet te vije koha qe te kuptojne qe ne demokraci,pushtetin e ka populli.
Uroj qe tashme te kete ardhur koha qe te realizohet deshira e shumices ne Shqiperi.
Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Idmon

Une mendoj qe shkaku kryesor i ketyre protestave eshte varferia e popullit  nuk ka kushte minimale per te jetuar si uje drita dhe buk .Prandaj i mbeshtet keto protesta te popullit shqiptar dhe nuk mund tiquajm si protesta te p.d sepse gjendja e mjerushme eshte si per p. d dhe per p.s .

Uroj fitore popullit me daten 21 dhe ngushelloj zotin Nano

----------


## bond james

Mendoj se patjetër kjo klasë politike cilidoqoftë krahu të jetë duhet të ndërgjrgjësohen, por sikurse çdo here ne me të mirë sdojmë asnjihere të shkojmë nga pushteti i ëmbël, shpresoj njihere e përgjithmonë populli para se ti votojë këta matrapazë dhe antishqiptarë që edhe opozita të marre shkollë që kur të vijë në pushtet njihere e përgjithmonë duhet tja u mundësoje nji jetë normale këtij populli shumë të vuajtur të ketë punë, bukë drita e gjitha gjërat elementare me bë nji jetë të denjë.
Inshallaah ska gjakderdhje dhe ikin hajdutët njihere e përgjithmonë
Përshëndetje për popullim tim bujar

----------


## leci

Populli shqiptar ka arritur aty ku nuk mban me(si i thuhet).
Mjaft me vuajtje,pa drita,pa uje,pa te drejta dhe te vrare ne shpirt.
Shqiptari i ka dhene mend botes dhe po vuan ne djepin e vet.
Kemi arritur ne shkallen e fundit te durimit.
Kush e quan veten shqiptar duhet ti mbeshtesi protestat.
Pa ngjyra politike,duke luftuar vetem per te drejten,vetem per vendin tone.

----------


## Ryder

Tani e shikoj PD-ne me nje pesimizem pasiv po nganjehere argetues...si te shofesh Charlie Chaplinin. E di qe heret a vone do rrezohet e do te jete argetuese. Edhe keto protestat ne Chaplinizmat e PD-se futen, megjithate sa per te mos prishur shpirtin e celebrimit... NANO iiik!

----------


## elisabet

A i mbeshtet protestat ??
Sigurisht qe po
Çfare te keqe kane protestat qe te mos perkrahen
Tregojne qe populli eshte me kerkues, qe ka kuptuar qe eshte ai qe ka pushtetin dhe jo ata matrapazet qe jane ne qeveri. 
Mendoj se dhe ata qe jane ne pushtet perfitojne pasi popullin mund ta krahasojme me profesorin qe u terheq veshin nxenesve kur bejne nje ushtrim gabim
Pastaj kur marrim vendin tone ne shqyrtim them se me politikanet tane duhet te rrish cdo fundjave ne shesh se keta  te uruar e kane kujtesen e dobet dhe i harrojne shpejt detyrat e shtepise.
Zoti qofte me ne dhe na dhente zgjuaresi dhe maturi  per t'i zgjidhur gjerat.

----------


## news24

shume shqiptar te zgenjyer nga qeveria e tyre te shtunen i japin pergjigjen e merituar atyre qe donin te talleshin me kte komb.le te bashkohemi te gjithe ne kte levizje per ti dhene edhe ne pergjigjen tone ktyre qeveritareve te cilet e kane kthyer shqiperine ne nje ciflik.ka ardhe koha qe shqiptaret sduhet te mendojne per partite por per te ardhmen e tyre dhe te femijve.mendimi im eshte qe ti bashkohemi protestes...

----------


## Idmon

Patjeter duhet ti bashkohemi kesaj proteste jo vetem ne por i madh ei vogel pa dallim bindjesh politike pasi largimi i ketij perbindeshi eshte ne temire  te popullit dhe kombit .SHqiperia dhe shqipetaret nuk  meritojne te drejtohen nga klika apo njerz te tipit Nano me kliken e tij me servile spiune e soj e sorollop .
Ne shqiperi ka shume intelektuale te shquar te cilet punojne me ndergjegje per te miren e eatij populli dhe si te tille meritojne te drejtojne ate vend panvarsisht nga bindjet partiake .

uroj popullin e tiranes dhe gjith shqiperis fitoreme 21 shkurt

----------


## shahisti

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Kohet e fundit ne shoqerine shqiptare eshte rritur ndjeshem zeri i qyteterave neper protesta nga me te ndryshmet: protesta spontane neper qytete e fshatra ku mungojne burimet e jetes sic eshte uji i pijshem apo energjia elektrike; protestat e qyteterave te prekur nga gjendja e rende ekonomike si pasoje e rritjes se cmimeve; protestat spontane te studenteve qe lihen ne erresire si pasoje e prerjes se energjise elektrike; protestat e levizjes Mjaft qe proteston kunder qeverise ndaj rritjes se cmimeve ne energjitike dhe telekomunikacion; protestat e fundit qytetare te organizuara nga partite opozitare qe spunton e moren nga tragjedia ne det e 9 Janarit.
> 
> E perbashketa e gjithe ketyre protestuesve eshte fajesimi i qeverise Nano per gjendjen e krijuar ne vend. Kerkesa e tyre eshte doreheqja e kryeministrit Nano si pergjegjesi i kesaj gjendje duke i hapur keshtu rrugen ndryshimeve politike ne vend.
> 
> Pyetjet qe ju shtrohen per diskutim:
> 
> 1. Cilat jane shkaqet e ketyre protestave?
> 2. A i mbeshtesni ju keto protesta?
> ...



pershendetje Albo dhe te gjithe antaret qe marin pjese ne kete teme.
1)Une do te thosha qe shkaqet e ketyre protestave jane varferia dhe s'kamja e ketij populli qe  po e perjeton me keqe se sa mbas luftes se dyte botrore, nuk besoj se e ekzagjirova kete gje popullit i ka vajtur thika ne palce,atje ku nuk thuhet me,kuptohet papunsia e te gjitha keto jane shkaqet e protestave,ndoshta ka akoma shkaqe te cilat nuk i permenda me larte,por si do qofte mjaftojne keto qe permenda.

2)i mbeshtes dhe bej cudi qe ky popull i duroi kaq  shume kete shushunje me qeverisjen e tije,nuk ja vlene te bej me koment per kete pyetje.

3)per se e mbaj kete qendrim?!E mbaj kete qendrim sepse e shikoje dhe e digjoje se c'far po ndolle tani ne shqiperi,se si eshte katandisur ky popull.A e dine keta maskarenje apo qeveritare si dreqin quhen (te na falin moderatoret per fjalorin)se ky popull po mbijeton ne saje te emigracionit dhe jo ne saj te qeverisjes se saje .Ku nje pension apo nje rroga apo nje perkrahje sociale nuk mjafton  per te ngren buke thate e jo te mbashe familjen apo te paguash drita e uje apo gjera qefi si mund te quhen telefonat apo gjera te tjera,ka dhe shume arsyje te tjera qe mbaj kete qendrim por po ti shkruaja te gjitha besoj se do botoja nje roman,besoj se mjafon me kaqe.
me respekt shahisti

----------


## drini_në_TR

1. Cilat jane shkaqet e ketyre protestave?

Shqiperia SOT me gjendjen e saj FLET shume here me mire sesa mund te flas une duke e pershkruar me fjale.

2. A i mbeshtesni ju keto protesta?

Sigurisht, me nje *PO* nga ato me te medhajat.

3. Perse mbani ate qendrim qe mbani?

Sepse SOT është koha që ne shqiptarët të kuptojmë se JEMI TË LIRË TË KËRKOJMË LIRINË që me të drejtë na e ka dhënë nëna e secilit prej ne që në lindje. SOT është koha që ne shqiptarët të dalim nga gjumi 50 vjeçar, sepse koha e DIKTATORIT ka ka vdekur me kohë. Është gjumi jonë kolektiv që mban gjallë KUÇEDRA të tipit _Nano & CO._ SOT është koha që ne shqiptarët të kuptojmë se pushtetarët janë PJESË E POPULLIT dhe se janë në SHËRBIMIN tonë duke koordinuar dhe duke mundësuar çka na nevojitet ne në jetën ditore, dhe për të ardhmen e fëmijve tanë. SOT është dita që ne shqiptarët duhet të kuptojmë se ne POPULLI JEMI NJË, pra _e mira_ e secilit prej ne, është _e mira_ e të gjithve. Gjëja që e SHKATARRON më shumë një shoqëri është të menduarit _Secili për vete e Zoti për të gjithë._ Mirëqënia shoqëroro-kolektive, çka është edhe ËNDRA e të gjithve ne, vjen duke kuptuar se POPULLI ËSHTË NJË, dhe se gjithçkaje që duhet ti vijmë në ndihmë është: vetvetes, të afërme dhe familjeve tona, dhe rrethit tonë shoqëror. SOT është koha që shqiptarët të mendojnë pak më shumë për shqiptarin tjetër, sepse kjo është rruga që na çon në plotësimin e ëndrrës tonë _Ta shohim Shqipërinë duke lulëzuar._

SOT është koha të kujtojmë se çfarë do të thotë:
*TË JESH SHQIPTARË JO VETËM ME GJAK, POR EDHE ME SHPIRT!* 

Gëzohem që shoh shqitarët sot të bashkuar, me GJITHË ZEMËR
Ju Zgjastë Jeta (Tungjatjeta) o shqiptarë!

Me përzemërsi,
Drini në Los Angeles.

----------


## news24

le ti themi me ne fund jo te gjithe atyre politikaneve qe duan te tallen me kombin e tyre

----------


## Puhiza

1. Shkaqet jane te pafundme per te dale e per te protestuar
2. Po i mbeshtes por jo menyren ne te cilen ato organizohen dhe jo qellimet politike. Do me pelqente qe te ishte vete populli qe te ngrihej pa asnje lloj iniciative politiike.Ne e dime shume mire se etja per pushtet na ka lene ne gjendjen qe na ka lene. Une nuk e di nese teza e nje kombi pa shtet mund t'i shkoje per shtat Shqiperise. 
Me deshire do shkoja dhe vete te protestoja por ne nje rrugaceri te tille te protestuesve as qe e marr mundimin. Madje sot nuk kam ndermend te dal nga shtepia. Na besoni ne qe jetojme ne Tirane se eshte e frikshme te dalesh sot ne bulevard e madje te krijohet nje lloj ndjesie e cuditshme, nj eshpeshtjellim ne stomak e mezi cpret te perfundoje kjo maskarade. 

Ne kemi nevoje per protesta por te papolitizuara.

3. Mbaj kete qendrim sepse e ndjej se nuk gezoj as lirite dhe te drejtat me minimale te nje qytetari njeri. Pa drita, pa uje, me cmime ne stratosfere, pa siguri, ne pisllek, pa qetesi, pa besim, pa asgje....Makuteri e pashembullt, politike antivlerash...

MJAFT ME

----------


## Arlind

Sic e shifni dhe me siper 
antaret e tjere sme kan len vend t shpreh shqetesimin tim pasi e kan shprehuar ata kte gje 
dhe un thjesht po pronancohem 
qe i mbeshtes keto protesta 100%

ishalla nje zgjidhje e shpejte krizes qe shqiperia po kalon 

shnet e pare 

Arlindi.

----------


## kingbossgenti

jam 100% dakord...

----------


## reana

protestat ishin madheshtore

dhe me behet qefi per kete dhe i mbeshtes 100% deshira eshumices se popullit eshte qe nane te iki.
zoti i ndihmofte dhe ishalla kur te shkojme perseri ne shqiperi te jete shume me mire se e lame.


1000000% protesta madheshtore

----------


## Wordless

sigurisht sa me pare te iki Nano dhe gjithe sorollopi i tij!!!
Tu hapet rruga brezit te ri i cili ka mbi 14 vjete qe po
formohet ne Shqiperi dhe jashte vendit!

----------


## Reiart

Proteste madheshtore..... por cfare kerkoi populli per veten e tij?????   Nano ik...   te na vije nje nano tjeter.....   dhe historia perseritet.
A do te mesohet ky popull ndonjehere te kerkoje te drejtat e tij??????

----------


## dodoni

Më në fund votova edhe unë në mbështetje të protestave, edhe pse edhe nga PD pres më shumë alternativa në zgjidhjen e problemeve të ndryshme të vendit. 
Për punën e çmimeve, mendoj se edhe opozita do të kishte bërë të njëjtën gjë dhe edhe kur të vij në pushtet nuk do të jetë në gjendje të bëj asgjë më shumë. Është i njëjti rast sikur premtimi i PS-së për kthimin e fajdeve më 1997, që nuk u realizua kurrë. 
Çka pres më shumë nga opozita është:
-punë më e madhe në interesat kombëtare si çështja kombëtare, në ekonomi duke mbrojtur interesat shqiptare etj. 
- më shumë thithje të investimeve huaja
- luftë më e madhe korrupsionit
- luftë më e madhe klanizmit në pushtet, dhe favorizim i profesionalizmit 
-reforma më të shpejta dhe integrim më të shpejt në strukturat euroatllantike.
Edhe pse përkrah opozitën, mendoj se largimi i Sali Berishës, do të ishte me interes jo vetëm për PD-në por edhe për gjithë shqiptarët. Në PD ka njerëz që do të dijnë të udëheqin PD-në dhe gjithë Shqipërinë shumë më mirë se Sali Berisha. 
Tung

----------

